# Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome



## ASTGIRL (Nov 10, 2001)

I was just wondering if anyone is diagnosed with having Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome? I just heard of this for the first time over the weekend. I went into a herbal shop, and the lady thinks I have it because I never get a period. She said after awhile it will cause IBS symptoms. If anyone knows anything about this or knows where I could get more information I would really appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Lack of a period could also be a sign of a hyper thyroid. Simple blood test (TSH) would check it.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Hi, do an Internet search for PCO disease, and you will find lots of info. There are several specific symptoms to look for, and to my knowledge PCO can't actually be officially diagnosed till the ovary is viewed. Since I've been here, there have been several BB ladies who have had PCO. Maybe they'll see this.K9Mom, our thyroid expert here, brings up a good point. Other possibilities: continual stress, hormonal imbalance, extreme low weight??


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I have PCOS, and they diagnosed it via blood test and ultrasound. They put me on glucophage (metformin), which is a diabetes drug, because it frequently comes with insulin resistance.


----------



## caca (Jun 10, 2000)

I,too, was diagnosed with PCOS and put on the same drug as Jenn. I quit taking it as it really caused my IBS to go crazy. I was symptom free for months until I started the drug. Then had a flare up, stopped the drug, IBS stopped.Now, with my moms illness, IBS is creeping in occasionally.Go to your doctor and have the tests to make sure that is what your problem really is. Missed periods can be caused by other things as well.


----------



## seallan (Feb 13, 2002)

HiI was diagnosed as having PCOS 6 years ago- I also have IBS and definitely think there is a link between hormone imbalance and IBS. I take Dianette contraceptive pill- it has an anti-androgen which is supposed to reduce your male hormonal levels, you also get regular bleeds with this so at least you know where you are.... try talking to your Dr about the fact you haven't had a period for a long time- I didn't have one for a year and was obviously concerned- get a referral to Gynae as that is the only way you will find out one way or another. One thing with PCOS is that everyone (ie the medical community) reccommends you maintain a low weight(as then the symptoms are reduced)- I have real problems with this as my eating fluctuates so much due to IBS.Anyone else have this problem??


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

OH, yeah. Sure do.I also have other imbalances... thyroid, sometimes iron.


----------

